# I think I got wood?



## elixirmm (Mar 5, 2008)

My stepdad has told me that the farm land that he has contains about 70 to 100 Black Locust trees... any thoughts from the millers out there... :huh: before I get my hopes up...

http://www.blacklocust.org/whylocust.html


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Killer wood, hard and heavy. Here is a link to some pictures . Kinda have to read the descriptions, it is honey locust and black locust lumped together on one page http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/locust.htm
It is a very decay resistant species. It is one of my personal favorite woods to work with (a little hard on tools, though :blink and you are not doing to nail or screw it without predrilling, don't even try :laughing:. Here is some more info http://www.cnr.vt.edu/dendro/LandownerFactsheets/detail.cfm?genus=Robinia&species=pseudoacacia
People sometimes confuse honey locust and black locust (both good woods IMO) black locust had shorter flat seed pods, honey locust has longer curly ones.

Go for it :thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I'd love to have Black Locust plentiful here. Plenty of Hney Locust whic I love too, but not much Black. Congrats you need to get all that you can. As daren said it has many many good attributes and uses. And it can be Gorgeous!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Plus Honey cab have the long thorns, they can grow on the branches, and on the trunk itslef which looks real wierd. And you can also find trees totally void of them. i don't why do you Daren?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> And you can also find trees totally void of them. i don't why do you Daren?


I really don't, but it is true there is a less thorny or even thornless one. I wonder if it was something genetically engineered for use of the trees as ornamentals in the lawn? I will have to do some checking. (I just like it when I find the thornless ones :laughing:, sure alot easier on skidsteer tires :yes


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

i'll add this....I have 2 Honey Locust trees down in my backyard.They have been down for 2 yrs. and every spring through late Aug.They sprout new saplings right outta the trunk that is laying parellel to the ground.I mean hundreds of saplings with thorns 2" long that rip you a new bung**le.I also have several Honey Locust trees that are mature without 1 thorn on them.I don't know why this is and would imagine it's to protect the younger trees from whatever.I also know this,they don't have a big root base and when the ground gets saturated and the wind blows...........Mark will be cutting Honey Locust the following 2 months. It's a vicious cycle but someone has to contend with it


----------



## Rick Cichon (Mar 24, 2008)

There is a bright side to the thorns,they're not barbed and come out as easily as they go in


----------



## morgid (Apr 1, 2008)

*he he*

Killer wood, hard and heavy.
:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

The ShadeMaster Honey Locust _Gleditsia triacanthos inermus L. _aka sweet locust or thorny locust.....this is a weird nickname since the literature states it is in fact a thornless variety:huh: supposedly makes good for street and lawn trees...I posted this to answer some question's a few posts up.....


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Locust makes great fence posts. You know the old saying, place a rock on top of the fence post and when the rock disintegrates replace the rock. :blink:


----------



## BudK (Mar 6, 2007)

Those tree's are somewhat of a problem to to prune ...
I was training as a tree maintenance tech in my younger days (rope and saddle climbing), when it was required of me to doctor a stand of locust tree's near the woman's dorm of a local university . I wonder why they picked that species ? :laughing: I think there were six or seven of those pokey bastids . 

To this day I believe it was part of a sort of hazing .
The cool thing about that job was , I did all my cut's by hand for about 6 mo. before I was allowed the use of a chain saw .
I loved every second .


----------

